# How to Construct a Bait Cannon for Surf Fishing



## LittleDrummerBoy (May 9, 2019)




----------



## WalkinDead (May 9, 2019)

I have cast farther than that with my 12' surf rods on a good day with the same terminal tackle setup minus the ice.  Most of the bait canons I have seen on the beach shoot up to 300 yards.  Seems like a lot of expense to accomplish what you can do with the proper gear and technique.  
It is cool though and it will draw a crowd just to watch.  The first time I saw one of these it scared the crap out of my wife and I.  All we heard was the noise, it was night, and we didn't see the canon till we walked down the beach to see what had caused the noise.  If I recall correctly, I think they said they paid about $800 for their setup from a company the sells them.
They work much better with spinning reels, the conventional reels tend to backlash.
I'm not putting this idea down, go for it if you like the high tech launcher and just want to get out there where the big ones run.   I have no problem with it.  Instead of ice, use chum processed in a blender to add a little attraction to bring them to the bait.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (May 10, 2019)

WalkinDead said:


> I have cast farther than that with my 12' surf rods on a good day with the same terminal tackle setup minus the ice.



We developed and built ours for a disabled angler.  Sure, some able-bodied anglers can cast that far.  But in our years of beach fishing, we haven't seen many in person who can do it.



WalkinDead said:


> Most of the bait canons I have seen on the beach shoot up to 300 yards.
> ...If I recall correctly, I think they said they paid about $800 for their setup from a company the sells them.



Sure, more money will give more distance, but we built ours for around $100 in parts. 



WalkinDead said:


> Seems like a lot of expense to accomplish what you can do with the proper gear and technique.



How many can do it with 80 lb power pro?  Some can, some can't.  Pulling big fish away from rock lines is a different deal from most beach fishing.  So is chasing big sharks.  So is putting out baits with a 10' long steel leader.

 I don't use a bait launcher, because I can reach the needed distances without one.  We've given all the ones we've made to disabled anglers and published the video to empower other interested parties who may have smaller budgets.



WalkinDead said:


> They work much better with spinning reels, the conventional reels tend to backlash.
> I'm not putting this idea down, go for it if you like the high tech launcher and just want to get out there where the big ones run.   I have no problem with it.  Instead of ice, use chum processed in a blender to add a little attraction to bring them to the bait.



We and the end users have tried different things with the bait slugs - chum, menhaden oil, simply ice.  In the long run, simply using ice keeps the barrel cleaner and provides effective baits with less maintenance.  It also makes bait slug preparation simpler.


----------



## WalkinDead (May 10, 2019)

I wasn't putting the idea down and applaud your donating them to handicapped anglers.  Any effort to help handicapped or young anglers is noteworthy; I have done it myself when the opportunity has arisen. Not many in today's world would go to the expense and effort you and your friends have to help others less fortunate than ourselves.  It is most commendable.
I apologize if I gave you that impression.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Cituan Rats (May 12, 2019)

As much as drones have advanced and come down in price, I think that would be the way to go. You can even view from a camera and drop your bait right on a bait pod


----------



## WalkinDead (May 12, 2019)

https://dronefishing.com/


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2019)

Wouldnt a standard Tater gun be just as effective?


----------



## skiff20 (May 12, 2019)

I have a few question about the 300 yards.
To the folks making a 300 yard cast. Do you know how far 300 yards is? that is really a long way. Like 3 football fields. 2nd, how did you measure it.
Next, What kind of bait is used in one of those guns that shoots 300 yards.


----------



## WalkinDead (May 13, 2019)

http://www.baitcannons.com/

One company that makes them.  There are others.
Bait is usually a frozen projectile consisting of weight, bait, and chum (processed in a blender) frozen in supplied molds.  Distances specified are 800+ meters (2625 feet+) for the top of the line models for projectiles launched at a 45 degree angle at maximum pressure (dependent on wind conditions).  I assume the measurements were made in open fields for accuracy, the same way distance casting sporting events make them.

Video:





Prices range from ~$499 up.

Yep, that's a fairly long cast, but it can be done with a 15', top of the line rod and modified conventional reel with 10 oz sinker by someone who is at the top of their game in the distance casting competitions.

https://www.carolinacastpro.com/aboutus.html

Googled the above information in about 30 seconds.

The original poster is motivated by a more noble reward than monetary gain, spending his own money to help others less fortunate than himself.


----------



## GLS (May 13, 2019)

https://www.outdoorlife.com/record-casts

And then Big Lou cast over the Astrodome:

https://www.beaumontenterprise.com/...s-Big-Lou-cast-fishing-line-clear-4593298.php


----------



## j_seph (May 13, 2019)

GLS said:


> https://www.outdoorlife.com/record-casts
> 
> And then Big Lou cast over the Astrodome:
> 
> https://www.beaumontenterprise.com/...s-Big-Lou-cast-fishing-line-clear-4593298.php


That one guy used a Abu Ambassadeur 65/5500/CT mag reel, can you imagine trying to thumb that sucker to stop a backlash


----------



## GLS (May 13, 2019)

If the old Mag Elite's are set up correctly, the thumb is kept off until the very end.  Gil


----------



## skiff20 (May 13, 2019)

That is just plain old amazing. I would have bet hard cash that a person could not make a cast of 900 feet. 
I am impressed when I make a cast of 200 feet.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## WalkinDead (May 14, 2019)

I'm willing to bet there are very few who can actually do it on a regular basis. Takes the right gear and years of practice, I would imagine.  I'm satisfied with anything over 200, works well enough where we fish.


----------

